# Omaha NE snow removal for hire



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a 8 foot plow on truck and a Loader tractor cab
looking for snow removal work much as parking lots around from 120th and Pacific st. can go North, South, West.. of Omaha Nebraska. 

Msg me for more then we can talk.


----------

